# Not 100% capped...when should I extract?



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

Jessgodfrey said:


> My last inspection showed my super is almost ready to extract (1st time I'll get honey!) My worry is that the frames are not completely capped (maybe 80%) of each...do I keep waiting til they're 100% or is it ok to extract now? (Need to rent equipment so need a bit of lead time to prepare)
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


I have harvested uncapped honey and I haven't had fementation problem. I did it a month ago. I would think the extracting process extracts moisture from the honey.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

This year the flow never seemed to stop, they were always bringing in something, so there was always uncapped nectar.

I spun any frames that had uncapped honey first and kept that separate. Spin it very slow just want to get some or most of the nectar out, too fast with capped cells will cause blowouts, it does not take that much before you see nectar spinning out. Then uncapped the frames and spun them again. I also used two extractor which made it even easier. 

Now I have a bucket of thinner honey for making tea and mead.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Why Thank you Flowerplanter. I have advocated that same practice for years and been called crazy, absurd, and a few other things. Good to know someone else believes in separating the best from the mediocre or questionable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jessgodfrey (Apr 17, 2015)

Very clever  can't wait to try to make mead, but one thing at a time!


----------

